# Do you want to have children one day?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't have kids yet. In the future, just one kid is good enough for me. A son would be nice.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I never want to have children.


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would like to have children one day but I'm not anywhere near being ready yet and also I can't produce them on my own so it probably won't happen in the next 10 years.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never wanted to have children..Picturing myself as pregnant or having children makes me sick and that is something I fear now..
And I keep thinking, "would I even make a good mom?" I just can't picture myself living the of "the little happy family"..
I didn't feel the urge for it come when I was with my ex-boyfriend either..I don't know,maybe I will want children later and maybe I will change my mind..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It appears the family name shall die with me. My father was the only child of an only son, leaving only me and my brothers to carry on the name. One brother died with no kids. The other brother is gay and turns 54 in a few weeks -- kind of old to have kids and gays don't accidentally get girls pregnant.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

if i fell in love with somebody, and they were in love with me, i think i probably would want to make babies with them. without that, though, i don't think so - i wouldn't want to have a kid by accident with somebody i didn't love, or have a kid just to have one. i wonder if you guys feel the same way, and why or why not.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't have the ego to think my genes need to be continued or I have anything good enough to add to future generations. Also, I couldn't be a responsible enough parent if my child was born with a new suit and a full time job.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I have 3 kids


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> I have 3 kids


Let me drop a four year off that's been having complete meltdowns, you won't notice one more;-)))

Having said that...........I have one. I would have liked to have one more, I say that, but like a friend told me, I would always want one more;-)) Just not single! Too hard.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No kids. I can't even take care of myself.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


Congrats!!! 

Starting a family is one of my main goals. I look forward to having kids very much.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


How wonderful for you!!!!! What an exciting time! I'm jealous;-))) but happy for you;-)))


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*

Yes  And if I never find that special guy who is dumb enough to ask me to marry him, I will just adopt.



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


Awwww, congrats!!!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I think I'd like to have kids, but only after a lot of effort is put into trying to make them. 

:banana


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm undecided. But leaning towards no, because of my hopeless feelings of never finding anyone. It all just depends on how things are. So it's not something I can exactly answer.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have feelings of never finding someone, too. I still want to have a family one day, and that is one of the things that motivates me to try harder. :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

my career path is important to me and don't know if i could hold more responsiblity with children. 

if my career path wasn't that important to me then I would want children.

i have a high standard of a potential significant other which makes things impossible.

if i never met a particular someone at a certain age i would consider adoption. I don't mind at all being a single parent.

and one kid is enough and i rather have a boy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I will adopt a kid as to not pass him my bone disorder. Ill prolly adopt when Im 30.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't really want any, but if it happens it happens. I sure get the "So when are you two gonna have a baby?" alot. 

Just thinking of changing diapers grosses me out. 
uke


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


Wow! Congrat!!! :boogie


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


That's awesome  Congrats!

I think I'd really like to have one or two kids one day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Zephyr said:


> No kids. I can't even take care of myself.


Same here.

Also, kids often rebel against parents and become the polar opposite, so odds are I'd spawn a kid who'd grow up to be a televangelist on Pay to Pray TV.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


Congratulations! :squeeze


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



UltraShy said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > No kids. I can't even take care of myself.
> ...


I agree...My life is a total disaster...Why would I want to screw up an innocent child with my personal problems...Kids scare the hell out of me, I even find pets to be too emotionally demanding...I much prefer morose intellectuals who I can light up a cigarette with, and discuss how life is sh*t .. :lol

On a side note, Karl I would love to see you have some kids who grew up to be Evangelical Christians...That would be so poetic and priceless...I would promise to send them a new Bible every year for Christmas....
I can even picture you muttering as you have to decorate the Christmas tree, wrap the presents for your kids, and pretend that Santa had come down the chimney last night....Not to mention as you gnash your teeth, as Grace is said before every Thanksgiving dinner...Just make sure to keep a lock on the door to your private den... :b


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



WinterDave said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


That would be soo awesome!!!!!

My daughter changed me, made me a better person;-) it's not all about me anymore, it's all about, her, her, her..........OMG...............Yeah, uhm kids are great;-)))) :b


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I love kids, but I could never imagine myself having any. If I decided to (people change, afterall) I'd probably adopt. There are so many unloved children in the world.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't want kids. I'm not father material.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


:yay :squeeze


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*

Thank you guys, for all the congratulations. ops 



WinterDave said:


> On a side note, Karl I would love to see you have some kids who grew up to be Evangelical Christians...That would be so poetic and priceless...I would promise to send them a new Bible every year for Christmas....
> I can even picture you muttering as you have to decorate the Christmas tree, wrap the presents for your kids, and pretend that Santa had come down the chimney last night....Not to mention as you gnash your teeth, as Grace is said before every Thanksgiving dinner...Just make sure to keep a lock on the door to your private den... :b


This made me LOL...:lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Thank you guys, for all the congratulations. ops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the baby


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Thank you Noca. :squeeze


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I used to have severe SA when it came to children. I wouldn't know how to act around them. I remember in high school giving a demonstration to a bunch of first graders and I said the word "literally." My group partner told the teacher afterward, "Kelly said 'literally' to a bunch of six year olds!"

I avoided them at all costs. Then I started working retail. Those of you who've worked retail know that we see children at their worst, misbehaving with parents who don't care how disruptive they are. 

I started hating children. I literally don't want anything to do with them. I can't picture how anyone could see anything good enough about a child to actually want to have one. I'm convinced it's only based on some biological drive to reproduce. I don't want to be in the same room as them. My cousin had a baby and my grandma wanted to get a picture of me holding it - er... him. I refused. She was upset. I didn't want to touch him. I wouldn't know how. I would probably make him cry. He would probably know that I didn't want to hold him and get some weird unexplainable psychological disorder where he felt unloved in his life, because I screwed him up.

Of course, I don't want bad things to happen to children. I saw a mom beating a misbehaving kid in a restaurant last week. He was crawling on the floor and she yanked him up into his chair by his arm. He started screaming (duh, that probably hurt) and she started shaking him to stop. She eventually spanked him. My bf and I sat there in horror, not knowing what to do. I gave the teenager at the table dirty looks, because the mom and the kid were both facing away from me. Yeah, what good could a teenager do to stop that? I probably just embarrassed the teenager and made her hate her family.

Anyway, I don't like children and I prefer that they stay as far away from me as possible, so no I would not like to have them ever.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I do not want to have children. Not having children saves money, and keeps the population down. If I ever changed my mind(not likely) I would adopt. Having sex/giving birth does not appeal to me.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

I love kids, but I'm too afraid to have any. It's such an enormous responsibility, and I would just be too nervous and worried all of the time. So, while I have a strong desire to nurture, actually becoming a parent is too frightening for me.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a baby boy. He's the sweetest, cutest, most precious little thing!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Hypatia said:


> Anyway, I don't like children and I prefer that they stay as far away from me as possible, so no I would not like to have them ever.


 :ditto I'm glad I'm not the only woman that feels this way.

Also, I would like my "lady parts" to stay how they are... at least until gravity and "wear n' tear" take over.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



ladybugs said:


> I love kids, but I'm too afraid to have any. It's such an enormous responsibility, and I would just be too nervous and worried all of the time. So, while I have a strong desire to nurture, actually becoming a parent is too frightening for me.


I feel the same way. It makes me sad, but I don't think I'm meant to be a mother. I can barely take care of myself.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd have one right now if I could afford it, preferably a daughter. My mother would kill for a grandkid :b



Dreamcatcher said:


> Yes, very very much so. I also found out just yesterday I have a baby girl on the way.


Wow, congrats! That is so wonderful!


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

No kids for me. When I was younger, I just assumed I would get married and have kids someday because that's what people do. But now that I've thought about it (and seen all the responsibilities through my sister's experience), I'm terrified by the idea. I don't dislike children; I love my niece to bits...I just know that I couldn't handle being someone's mother 24 hours a day. I admire those of you who can. Now if I ever did have children somehow (!) I know that I would devote my life to them and try to be the best mother I could. But I really don't think I'm ever going to be ready for that. It does sadden me somewhat, simply because I know that I'm missing out on a large part of what it is to be human. But I would be eternally grateful just to be able to find a partner at this point. Going home every night to just a cat bothers me much more than not having children ever will.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, I want kids someday...no more than 3, though.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Most definitely. I've been choosing names since I was a kid. :lol But I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Even though I really like kids and have names picked out no. There's no way I'm going through a pregnancy and birth.. no way no how scares me to death. I'm not exactly stable. Mood disorders suck and would just be wrong to put a kid through that.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

I most definitely want to have kids one day!!! Id especially love to have twins. I've been picking out baby names for as long as I have been dreaming about my dream wedding.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, I want two or more. Isn't it weird how when you get older you start thinking about that more. My sister doesn't want them and I respect that but it's just impossible to understand for me, but my other sister has 3 and my brother just had his first. Pretty cool seeing them grow up.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

No, I'd rather have adults.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting that more females have responded than males. :b

Also, I'm kinda surprised that so many people don't want kids. I wonder if the results would be any different on a different website. :stu


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

My boyfriend and I are raising his kids. He says that makes them mine too.  :mushy 

We're undecided about having more.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, I would like to have children someday, though the chances of that are the same as me getting married. There is basically no chance.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Not in the foreseeable future. I am not worried about carrying my name or genes into another generation. Besides, I have an 18 y/o niece and an 11 y/o nephew. There is a good chance I will become a great-uncle or even a great-great-uncle in my lifetime so I will have younger family around. :yes 

If anything, I would adopt. I am surprised by how many of you whom have responded by saying you'd adopt, as well. My mother was an orphan (who was never adopted) so I suppose I have some feel on what kids out there without any family may go through. It is sad. My mother had no family when she turned 18...I couldn't imagine what surviving in the world was like without having anyone.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

No. I don't need to spread on my messed up personality to my kids.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Amande said:


> I love kids, but I could never imagine myself having any. If I decided to (people change, afterall) I'd probably adopt. There are so many unloved children in the world.


 :agree


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

If my SA improves to the point where I'm more functional, then yes I'd like to have a baby someday (probably only one, but no more than two lol). Always had a strong urge to find out what it would be like to be pregnant. I dunno why.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, someday. I just need to find a woman worthy of my seed. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



WinterDave said:


> I agree...My life is a total disaster...Why would I want to screw up an innocent child with my personal problems...


My sentiments exactly. I'm afraid I will descend into insanity in my later years and I am not sure I'd want to inflict that kind of grief on my children.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



Njodis said:


> :b
> 
> Also, I'm kinda surprised that so many people don't want kids. I wonder if the results would be any different on a different website. :stu


Not really, The American population hasn't been reproducing at replacement levels since 1972. We depend on immigration.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you want to have children one day?*



R said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> > :b
> ...


It should be that way in all countries. This nonsense of having kids that you cant support is criminal.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

There should be an undecided option, but I voted no because I doubt I will...cant say no for SURE...but as of right now, I dont want any.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a kid already and don't plan on having any more.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd like to someday. Don't know if it'll happen though...
But I already have a good idea of how I'd raise my kid(s) if it does come to pass.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have one kid.

I would have liked to had another but it just wasnt in the cards for me. And now, I feel that I am too old (38 ) and my husband who is older than me has no desire for more kids. We thought about it five years ago when we got married but my kid was in high school and his was even older.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This poll got some interesting results. It shows more females who don't want kids than males who don't want kids. I'm most surprised. What happened to that maternal instinct?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I absolutely never want to have children.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Not only do I not want to have children, but if my friend's (although I don't really have much of any) had them I'd probably (naturally) hang out with them less.

I don't ever want to work hard enough to support little me's. Hell's no. I could buy awesome plants, a greenhouse, travel, aquire quality musical equipment, etc. Screw having kids! I plan on being lower class/working class my whole life. That alone should knock sense into me to not have kids. If I am still here 10 years from now and talking about having kids, please talk me out of it. My thinking now was more rational.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

It should be criminal for me to pass my defective genes on to another generation. Not that I'll ever have the opportunity to try.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want to become a parent. I want one child and it's mostly likely an adopted one too.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't know if I've posted here yet, but I'm probably too miserable of a person to have anyone dependent on me.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No, no kids for me 

I really think that the kids who need loving families are those in the foster care system


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

This one is easy. Hell no.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Right now I don't think I want to have a child. I don't think I'd make a very good parent because of my mental problems and it'd be very expensive.


----------



## Tara2126 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have 2 kids


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Man, watching the the LaVigne Life is like a punch in the uterus.

I really want that family life and I want it with a man I really care about and who will be a good father and a good husband and who will love me unconditionally.


And the thing is, I know so many guys in my life who seem like they would fit that criteria and I'm very optimistic about my future.

I've turned my life around in so many ways just in the past 6 months and self-discovery is a beautiful thing.

I hope we all can have children one day. We would only be so fortunate.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no . not really. as far as i feel just now .


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Bumping an old *** thread? 8)

I don't know anymore, probably. I just want to live and be free for a while before I settle down. I want to live fast and just ride... I don't want the responsibility of a child yet. Let me be a child first.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

IndigoGirl said:


> I'm undecided. But leaning towards no, because of my hopeless feelings of never finding anyone. It all just depends on how things are. So it's not something I can exactly answer.


same here!!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know. If I met the right person, maybe. Time is really ticking away, though, lol.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope. I don't want my child to suffer the same fate.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

damn this is an old thread
but if i'm still alive in say 10 years or so yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. I can barely take care of myself.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a female and I want to adopt children


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No :no


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, never wanted any. Too much responsability.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes. When I'm not leeching off of someone else for survival. At least partially.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Never

I'm too selfish, I'd rather spend the money on myself (or on/with a partner) 

Besides, I'm way too immature for all that nonsense, no ta


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

If I had a hot wife that I loved I would want children jsut because I want to see her be a mom.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Si


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No. I was abused by my mom and that's the only kind of child raising I know. I'm scared that I'm going to end up abusing my kids. Just telling myself "don't act like your mom, don't abuse your kids" isn't going to help diddly squat until I've learned how to properly parent and heal from my PTSD.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes i do. I'm pretty sure i'm too anxious to ever do it though. The thought of pregnancy scares the hell out of me. Not sure if i will ever get the courage to go through with it.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

neverrrr

I can't change my mind either bc every time my parents say "when you have children of your own" i go "I'M NOT HAVING CHILDREN" which they always reply "haha you'll change your mind ((" and like hell i'm gonna prove them right

also i'm not putting my body through that & there are too many people in the world as it is so if I did ever want a kid i'd adopt


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Over time my feelings are drifting towards the no. I know I'd be a great father though and I'd love to experience that side of life and watch them grow up and achieve things in their lives. Maybe some day.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate children. I never want one.


----------



## Beseler (May 13, 2015)

I have two.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes because I had more friends at home. I am the oldest of six siblings so I always had someone to talk to. This is a plus when you have anxiety because I never completely isolated myself. I can't wait to have children!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A part of me really wanted to fall in love and have a child with someone, but realistically I can't see that happening. Since I'm already getting on a bit (24 and the last three months alone have gone by scarily quickly) and I stopped living properly after 21. Now I only have until around 33 at the latest to get my life in order, travel a bit before and start trying and hope I get pregnant before 35 because things go increasingly down hill after that age. (In terms of reproduction) 

I think my life is going to be too much of a mess and then it'll be too late. It's depressing but true. 

One of my aunts had a second child at about 37 and she (her daughter,) is fine but it's riskier. 

Men have an advantage here, they can reasonably have children until they're about 50 ish and then they can still have them (though ideally with a younger woman otherwise chances of problems are greater with older sperm and older eggs) but probably shouldn't since you don't really want to be 60 with a 10 year old.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes but maybe just to please my parents and future wife other wise no


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Eh I dunno. Depends on the future


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The idea is growing on me. I like kids my fear is that I'd be an awful father if I'm always the anxious type.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely not. For several reasons.

1. Humans are the worst species on earth and they destroy everything they get their hands on. There's no need to bring more of them into this world. Seven billion is more than enough.

2. I find it morally questionable to make decisions for others that could possibly lead to them suffering without asking for consent and obviously consent can't be given by an unborn baby. I think adopting a child is more considerate but that's not for me either.

3. I'm too introverted. I need to be alone most of the time. A child would ruin everything that is important in my life.

4. There's no woman who could stand me long enough to get pregnant.

5. There's no woman I could stand long enough to make her pregnant.

6. I'm an inappropriate person for a family. I can hardly take care of myself. How will I be able to take care of another human being? I'm lazy and can't take responsibility. I'm also extremely impatient, have low impulse control and lose my temper when things don't go my way. There is a possibility that I would end up being abusive. No one deserves to have such a father or husband.

Those are the reasons I can think of right now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know. If I managed to fix my head enough and met the right person maybe I would have them. I'm not really all that anxious to have them at this point, though.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't even think that far ahead. Gotta meet someone to have the children with first


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No, I won't be contributing to the cycle of misery.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

What's up with those results?


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Not a chance, unless I somehow happen to get out of here and move in a different (at least safer) country. I'm not cruel enough to let a child of mine be raised and live in this messed up place.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Never, never, never; no matter what, forever!

In fact, I want to get sterilized one day.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

only if I'm like very powerful. then again all children born into powerful familes seem to be giant dooshbags. hmmmm.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Demure said:


> Never, never, never; no matter what, forever!
> 
> In fact, I want to get sterilized one day.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably not anymore.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Carlfrukt said:


> 3. I'm too introverted. I need to be alone most of the time. A child would ruin everything that is important in my life.


Yes, this x1000!!! I live for my alone time, and the constant presence of a needy child would destroy my mental-well being.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes. But just one day :lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Already have one thanks. Was the best thing that ever happened to me.

(The vote is no longer there on the OP)


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I have no such desire but maybe with the right person if I'm weawwy in wove. As of today I'm still way too caught up in my own stuff though (chances are I might just always be). Besides, the toddler stages horrify me. Crying monsters with ego-issues, weird interests, stupid haircuts and unquenchable cravings... yeah. Sounds awesome. :eyes


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

If my life stays this way then no if it improves then yer i might think more about it but first i need to find a girl and that wont happen till i get a better job


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm never having kids

-7 years later-

It's a boy!


I bet most of those people on the 1st page and 2nd page who said they didn't want kids, have kids now.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

indiscipline said:


> I have no such desire *but maybe with the right person if I'm weawwy in wove.* As of today I'm still way too caught up in my own stuff though (chances are I might just always be). Besides, the toddler stages horrify me. Crying monsters with ego-issues, weird interests, stupid haircuts and unquenchable cravings... yeah. Sounds awesome. :eyes


To me, falling madly in love is all the more reason _not_ to have kids. Your relationship with that person inevitably gets put on the back burner. If I were in love I would never want to have to put our relationship in second place.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. I think if I have a child one they, she/he will probably act like I am their child (because I am not dominant enough) Also the idea of giving birth scares me so much. I guess I had this fear after watching a birth video in a biology lesson.


----------



## arja (May 16, 2015)

I wish to have one child  Years ago I was against having children, now I changed my opinion.
But I`m already 28 years old, and It`s not looking like that will happen  I should meet the right partner for that first and the way I live now that won`t happen.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

indiscipline said:


> I have no such desire but maybe with the right person if I'm weawwy in wove. As of today I'm still way too caught up in my own stuff though (chances are I might just always be). Besides, the toddler stages horrify me. Crying monsters with ego-issues, weird interests, stupid haircuts and unquenchable cravings... yeah. Sounds awesome. :eyes


I have changed my mind.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd like my own kid, then adopt one.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I've thought long & hard about this.. I'm not really a fan of kids, but I do have a bit of a soft spot for them, mostly babies or toddlers; it's when they become middle school aged-teen, that I have a problem with; anyways, I honestly don't know if I want children; but I'm not opposed to the idea, but for now.. I'm gonna say no.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember when I was in my very late teens/early 20's and being told things like, "Just give it a few years. You'll change your mind," or "... when you have children of your own ..." (Meanwhile, I'd be thinking, "Yeah ... _*right*_ ...").

Well, here I am, hurtling toward 30 and I still have *absolutely zero* desire _whatsoever_ to "have children one day". I'm pretty sure that if I was ever going to want children, I would have felt at least the slightest desire by now. Now, the previous statement certainly doesn't ring true for _everybody_, because I have heard of people waiting until they were in their 30's (in fact, my sister waited until 34, and my mom didn't have me until she was 39), but I know myself well enough to know that my mind is not going to change. In all honestly, I've never been fond of children at all.

It's a very good thing that my significant other feels the exact same way about children as I do (he'll be 29 soon, by the way, so he's even closer to 30 than I am) because, in general, it is often a huge deal-breaker when one really wants children and the other really does not.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What's up with those results?


They're a lot more balanced than I would have assumed


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

for most of my life, the thought of having kids didnt sound all that appealling. but as ive grown older, i sense within myself a growing desire to start a family. i think id be pretty good at it, too.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

No. Nope. Nah. Negative. No way. Nuh-uh.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

yep, one day. not anytime soon, though.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

No.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Nnnnnope. No thanks.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

killahwail said:


> Unless I get tricked by some fine lady who hypnotizes me with her fine self and philosophies...


That's what I've always been afraid of but if I can get outa this world alive without that happening I've beaten nature and its tricky ways :/


----------



## Spectator93 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, A beautiful wife and two kids (Boy and Girl). I guess you could call me old fashioned.:stu


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Very much so. Don't think it's in the cards for me, unfortunately.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes.

I'm gonna be 33 in a couple of weeks. I'm running out of things that makes me happy. A son would bring a lot of enjoy and New life to my boring life.


----------



## abovewords (Jun 7, 2015)

Personally, right now I don't.

This planet is being starved of its resources. People don't care though, they just keep breeding like the plague. More than two children per couple is the main contributing factor to overpopulation.

Look at all these horrible junkies that end up raising horrible children because they cant even look after themselves!

I like having money.
I like being able to sleep.
I like having nice things.
I like peace and quiet.
I like not having a small vomit and feces factory roaming around my house.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope. They're cute but I don't want the responsibility of it. I'd rather spend my time improving myself, and my money on things I wouldn't be able to afford supporting multiple people. Maybe I'll change my mind one day, who knows.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Of course I want to have kids. I want to have 3-5 kids.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel like a kid needs a warrior. Someone that can sign them up for sports. Be confident among other parents. Drive them around town constantly. Make a sizable income. Be a good conversationalist to teach them social skills. Etc.

Even if I had the money, I wouldn't have everything else. I'm not a socially capable individual that can function in society.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Kids sound lovely but i wouldn't want them getting all of my problems. Would be heartbreaking to see my problems passed down to them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like it won't happen. *sigh* :no


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe, but if this world gets anymore rotten, I think I'll pass. And that is provided I actually find a woman that's going to stick around and we won't end up hating each others' guts...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Seriously, I would only want three kids. There are so many people who are not financially stable and keep on reproducing. None of my business how they choose to live their life, but I guess the two love birds want to have a 5th mini me...or 10th. I remember watching Kate Plus 8. That poor woman did not have a choice of how many kids she wanted.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ideally one boy and one girl.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't want to pass on my genes, I'm not fond of children and I can barely take care of myself. It's quite an obvious no. 
There are enough people in this world as it is already.


----------



## zCeCez (Jun 26, 2015)

I have the desire to have children but I don't know if I ever will because I have this fear that they will inherit my mental illnesses/disorders. I would feel so guilty if I had a child and he/she ended up feeling or having similar struggles that I have been dealing with since as lonh as I can remember.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. But not now, or not at 23, 24,25?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd like to have 3 children, 2 girls and a boy.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes i do, unfortunately. I usually hate kids, but damn i wanna be a proper lion mama who would almost kill anyone who hurts my child. I would probably be a pretty bad parent thugh because of my anxiety. I should just stick to my plan of having a bunch of kittens.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't stand children, they frighten me a little. 
What people often don't seem to realize is that they aren't stuck small and adorable, but at some point they grow up and sometimes they even become rebellious teenager who end up hating their parents. In the future i want a English Bulldog, they are forever cute and adorable and doesn't expect much more then food, water, cuddling etc.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I'd swap the word with SAVE*

.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

adopt?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

If i can get a good paying job and find the right girl sure but i am no were near getting either of them and i wont be having kids if i am 30+ my parents had me when they were 40 and 38 and they worked 24/7 due to running a business but my two older siblings got alot more socializing from a young age then what i did witch i think i have anxiety problems now


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I've always thought that I would like children, but that goes back to when I was less anxious and the prospect of an ordinary life didn't seem as unrealistic as it does now.

I think I still would, but it really just depends on whether or not I can overcome my anxiety. There's no point in me having kids when I can barely look after myself. Then there are the issues of actually finding stable employment and a willing partner, but if I could overcome my problems then I'd like to think that they would be achievable.

In an ideal world, I would have at least two, as I've always hated being an only child.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Hell no. Babies are disgusting, children are annoying, and it's all expensive. I'd rather spend money on my interests and have animals. Plus there is absolutely no way I am walking around pregnant and pushing that out. That just sounds like a crazy thing to do to me. I have no idea how women want to do that.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know it's none of my business, but it angers me that so many people want to have children. This world is a ****ing horrible place, having children is just plain selfish in my opinion.


----------



## mashiroskie (Jan 15, 2013)

I definitely want children, but if I don't get married I would for sure adopt/ be a foster parent, or host international students.


----------

